# Juice tube to the nipple



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

The other day when my Reonaut convert came to pick up his second grand the first thing he did was pull the feed tube off the nipple!!! 

Now this has always been a bit of an OCD issue with me and hate it when the tube comes loose after using a REO for sometime... but recently Avril's tube came off and it's not that big a deal anymore and is a whole lot easier to refill the bottle... normally I stuff toilet paper behind the bottle and take it off while it drips onto the bog roll and refill the bottle then place it back and clean up any mess... now that the whole bottle and tube comes off it's a piece of cake to refill on the go without toilet paper being handy.

The tube goes over the nipple fine and there is no leaking and what would have caused me much pain and anguish before is now being seen as a blessing.

Thougts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

Mine was off from 1st week! lol . Its so much better to fill the bottles and clean the tubes


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The other day when my Reonaut convert came to pick up his second grand the first thing he did was pull the feed tube off the nipple!!!
> 
> Now this has always been a bit of an OCD issue with me and hate it when the tube comes loose after using a REO for sometime... but recently Avril's tube came off and it's not that big a deal anymore and is a whole lot easier to refill the bottle... normally I stuff toilet paper behind the bottle and take it off while it drips onto the bog roll and refill the bottle then place it back and clean up any mess... now that the whole bottle and tube comes off it's a piece of cake to refill on the go without toilet paper being handy.
> 
> ...



I do it from day one Rob, and could never understand why Reo owners use fancy glues to fix the tube to the nipple, after all a nipple is not intended for glue!


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

But, guys, where do you put the tube with cap whilst refilling?


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

Andre said:


> But, guys, where do you put the tube with cap whilst refilling?




on a paper towel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

Now why didn't you all tell me this? Anymore secrets you are holding out on?


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> on a paper towel


So toilet paper behind the tube or toilet paper under the tube - what am I missing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now why didn't you all tell me this? Anymore secrets you are holding out on?
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Apologies Rob, yes one more; we not only vape menthol but other e-juice flavors also work in the Reo .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Andre said:


> So toilet paper behind the tube or toilet paper under the tube - what am I missing?



Under or behind the tube, whether fixed to the nipple or on the table - choice is yours .


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Under or behind the tube, whether fixed to the nipple or on the table - choice is yours .


I prefer the tube staying stuck to the nipple for fear of springing a leak

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (16/12/14)

Problem I've noticed with this is when putting it back on. It doesn't seal up perfectly again. Which allows some juice to seep through onto the firing pin. Which cause a complete disassemble and clean more often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

So far ive had no problem with me so ill keep doing it till something goes wrong  I did mange to cause my spring to drop yesterday lol


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

I can understand taking it off to clean the tube when you are changing juices that clash

But taking it off to make it easier to refill doesn't do it for me - since as @Alex points out, you still need toilet roll to put the top cap down on.

So I just fold a small piece of toilet roll about 4 layers thick and put it under the top cap and tube and put the Reo on its side while I am filling the bottle.

No spills inside and its convenient

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> So far ive had no problem with me so ill keep doing it till something goes wrong  I did mange to cause my spring to drop yesterday lol


Pic or it never happened


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> I can understand taking it off to clean the tube when you are changing juices that clash
> 
> But taking it off to make it easier to refill doesn't do it for me - since as @Alex points out, you still need toilet roll to put the top cap down on.
> 
> ...




I think this works well if you using the same juice but i change juices on my grand twice a day so it requires a little more usually


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

Andre said:


> Pic or it never happened


lol ive used pliers to push it up temp hahaha im gona change the spring tonight!

I tried a dual triple twisted coil and it bombed out on me hehe


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol ive used pliers to push it up temp hahaha im gona change the spring tonight!
> 
> I tried a dual triple twisted coil and it bombed out on me hehe


Lol, I have yet to experience that. Love the extra security the spring provides.


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, I have yet to experience that. Love the extra security the spring provides.


yes its awsome!

I can confirm that if you build on anything below 0.2 on the reo the spring will collapse hehe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/14)

Reading this thread reminds me of a scene from one of Jeff Dunham's movies where he's talking about going to the fuel station and everyone getting all confused about what to do with the petrol cap.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

I've intentionally tried to drop my spring, but the 28G as well as 0.9 x 0.1 Kanthal burns off every time at the post when I short the coil, and hence no dropped spring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Reading this thread reminds me of a scene from one of Jeff Dunham's movies where he's talking about going to the fuel station and everyone getting all confused about what to do with the petrol cap.


Hey, no interfering - this is a serious discussion about nipples and tubes and collapses

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

johan said:


> I've intentionally tried to drop my spring, but the 28G as well as 0.9 x 0.1 Kanthal burns off every time at at the post when I short it the coil, and hence no dropped spring.


Lol, similar to Super X when he tried to show in one of his videos.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (16/12/14)

Andre said:


> Lol, similar to Super X when he tried to show in one of his videos.


he makes really good youtube videos and is very underrated! he should do other gear cause he could be as big as the others

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Now seriously if a Reo called Angelina Jolie stands in front of me with ..... ..... tubes and springs will collapse.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> I think this works well if you using the same juice but i change juices on my grand twice a day so it requires a little more usually



I hear you Paulie

Definitely needs a clean if you change to a totally different juice. 

I tend to stick to the same "family of juices" in each Reo
So one is for tobaccoes, one is for fruits and my Mini is for my VM Choc Mint 
Lol, since May, my Choc Mint mini has only had another juice in it once. And it didnt like it. Must be a record or at least second place after one of @Rob Fisher 's Tropical Ice ladies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (16/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Problem I've noticed with this is when putting it back on. It doesn't seal up perfectly again. Which allows some juice to seep through onto the firing pin. Which cause a complete disassemble and clean more often.



A good way to test for leaks is this, fill with water and squonk the bottle hard, while blocking the 510 connection with your thumb or a non bf atomizer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> he makes really good youtube videos and is very underrated! he should do other gear cause he could be as big as the others


Agreed, but he is on record that he will only make videos about devices that he truly believe in and use himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/12/14)

Do you guys have a tip for the grand bottle. Mine keeps moving up slightly, resulting in the annoying bottle rattle. And I have to keep pulling it down on the feed tube. This is never a problem with my mini. Seriously pee's me off.


----------



## Yiannaki (16/12/14)

Alex said:


> Do you guys have a tip for the grand bottle. Mine keeps moving up slightly, resulting in the annoying bottle rattle. And I have to keep pulling it down on the feed tube. This is never a problem with my mini. Seriously pee's me off.


Happens to me too @Alex 

Perhaps taping down a section of it could help?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Alex said:


> Do you guys have a tip for the grand bottle. Mine keeps moving up slightly, resulting in the annoying bottle rattle. And I have to keep pulling it down on the feed tube. This is never a problem with my mini. Seriously pee's me off.



Replace the bottle cap - happens when the cap hole isn't small enough to tightly grip the tube (measure some out with your new fancy vernier - they differ quite a bit from bottle cap to bottle cap).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (16/12/14)

Thanks guys, I'll put my mod cap on just now and come up with a solution.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Replace the bottle cap - happens when the cap hole isn't small enough to tightly grip the tube (measure some out with your new fancy vernier - they differ quite a bit from bottle cap to bottle cap).



I agree with @johan! Mine never move!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

This thread title does not match the conversation. 

Thanks for the hints though, I have added allot to my Reo book of knowledge.


----------



## Yiannaki (16/12/14)

Lol @Rob Fisher I giggled when I first read the topic of this thread!

I have never remove the juice tube from the nipple from any reo. I'm too worried to damage something by pulling it too hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/12/14)

I've been doing it that way since day 1. Thought it was how it was meant to be done. So much easier to swap out refill bottles. The little Juice that remains behind in the tube I usually blow out too. It causes the juice refill bottle to over flow if it's blocked


----------



## Riaz (17/12/14)

I also have never removed the tube, yet. The tube some how seems to be very tightly pressed on to the nipple and pulling it off every time will cause wear and cause it to not be so tightly pressed anymore. 

When I change juices I have the other bottle ready- cap off and everything. I don't even need paper towels coz I hold the reo with the tube in one hand and replace bottle with the other 

Eezy peezy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (17/12/14)

IMO the tube can't wear out as its made out of well cured food grade silicone. It just slightly stretch over the nipple and when removed it goes back to its original shape. If however the tube material was made out of a lesser quality (and not properly heat cured after extrusion), it might get stretched out over time. Still using my original tube since March/April 2014 and no leaks with daily removal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/14)

It's amazing that this issue has never been discussed before! Now we are all the wiser!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/14)

Has anyone asked the modmaster in Maine about this?
Ie how frequently should one pull off the feed tube


----------

